# Cool Hand Luke Smith 06/14/10 - 08/28/19



## cwag

What a beautiful boy. I can tell from the pictures how sweet he was and what a bond you two had. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

I am so sorry for your loss. It's clear from your pictures that Luke was a wonderful sweet boy and you gave him the best life he could have. Goldens are too good for this world and that makes it so hard to let them go but you did the right thing in giving him peace and comfort. I hope all of the happy memories you have with him give you some comfort going forward.


----------



## LynnC

What a sweet tribute to your boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Its very clear how much he meant to you and how much you loved him. I think its safe to say most of us have been where you are now and understand your loss. May all your wonderful memories of Luke bring you some solace. Rest In Peace sweet Cool Hand Luke Smith.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome boy. You gave him a wonderful life and he gave you back his whole heart. That's what goldens do.

I can tell you there will be others to love but never like him, your heart dog. Time will help you to heal, for some of us really lots of time, but never will be the same, nor we will be the same. Hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Luke,the photos are beautiful, he looks like such a happy boy who had a wonderful life. Would you like me to add his name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## diane0905

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Luke,the photos are beautiful, he looks like such a happy boy who had a wonderful life. Would you like me to add his name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes, please. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga

diane0905 said:


> Yes, please. Thank you.


I have added your sweet boy to the Rainbow Bridge List, rest in peace and run free lovely Luke.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Luke, what a precious soul he was. 
Godspeed Luke


----------



## diane0905

Thank y'all.

This is very sweet. My sister, Carla, shared it with me. It's very comforting. 

"When you think your dog has died, it has just fallen asleep in your heart. And by the way, it is wagging its tail madly, you see, and that’s why your chest hurts so much and you cry all the time."

https://www.dogheirs.com/dogs-never-die-sleeping-in-heart/#t4tiHGEoPeKB2QfB.99


----------



## MushyB

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Luke looks like he loved life, and you. Sending {{{hugs}}} from CA.


----------



## Deborus12

It broke my heart to read your story about Luke. If we could ease your pain with our words, we would all write a book for you. What a beautiful boy...I'm so sorry.


----------



## windfair

I am so sorry for your loss. Our stories are very similar. I lost my strong and noble golden at the end of May and couldn't even write about it until today. 

He also rallied for almost 3 months and we enjoyed our time with him, taking him to all his favorite places before we had to say our final goodbye. We too had to make the decision to let him go, and I was stunned that it all happened so quickly. 

My husband took his bed and bowls and put them away because I couldn't stand to see them, but couldn't remove them either. 

It is a heartbreaking loss because the love they share with us is so pure and 'golden' that it can't even be explained in words. We honor the memories of them, by remembering all of the happiness they gave us, even though it still hurts right now.

I hope that in time, the memories will bring a smile to your heart.


----------



## Lincgold

What a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy. What wonderful pictures. We just lost our almost 11 year old, Lincoln, a few weeks ago so I know how you feel. Your memories will help you through the grief.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey

I'm so sorry. I cried reading your post and could feel the love you have for your boy. I have two and my 12 year old has hemangiosarcoma. They gave him 30 days at diagnosis, which was 72 days ago. Like you, we are still watching him do many of the things he loves. We are not fooled however of what's to come. I don't know how I'll go on without him. But I'm never giving up on him until his body can no longer handle it. Luke was so loved and so special. What wonderful parents he had who took such special care of him. I'm sure he will be your angel and I choose to believe you'll be together again. Your tribute was so touching. And thanks for sharing the details of his condition, I've had many fellow Golden owners ask about hemangiosarcoma, I wish I had known more about it before it happened to my Bailey. Thinking of you and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## GoldenmomtoDomandBailey

Lincgold said:


> What a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy. What wonderful pictures. We just lost our almost 11 year old, Lincoln, a few weeks ago so I know how you feel. Your memories will help you through the grief.


What a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## diane0905

windfair said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Our stories are very similar. I lost my strong and noble golden at the end of May and couldn't even write about it until today.
> 
> He also rallied for almost 3 months and we enjoyed our time with him, taking him to all his favorite places before we had to say our final goodbye. We too had to make the decision to let him go, and I was stunned that it all happened so quickly.
> 
> My husband took his bed and bowls and put them away because I couldn't stand to see them, but couldn't remove them either.
> 
> It is a heartbreaking loss because the love they share with us is so pure and 'golden' that it can't even be explained in words. We honor the memories of them, by remembering all of the happiness they gave us, even though it still hurts right now.
> 
> I hope that in time, the memories will bring a smile to your heart.


Thank you. I just tried picking up his bowls and was going to move his sister's (Abby) bowls to his place because it's closer to our main area. As soon as I picked them up and started putting hers there, I realized I definitely couldn't do that yet and Abby ran to the back door looking out of it like she does when she thinks one of us is coming home. I guess I'd better wait to try those kind of moving on actions.

I'm so sorry about your sweet baby. I was also stunned by the quickness of Luke's departure.


----------



## diane0905

Lincgold said:


> What a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy. What wonderful pictures. We just lost our almost 11 year old, Lincoln, a few weeks ago so I know how you feel. Your memories will help you through the grief.


I'm so sorry about Lincoln. It's heartbreaking. They leave us way too soon.


----------



## diane0905

GoldenmomtoDomandBailey said:


> I'm so sorry. I cried reading your post and could feel the love you have for your boy. I have two and my 12 year old has hemangiosarcoma. They gave him 30 days at diagnosis, which was 72 days ago. Like you, we are still watching him do many of the things he loves. We are not fooled however of what's to come. I don't know how I'll go on without him. But I'm never giving up on him until his body can no longer handle it. Luke was so loved and so special. What wonderful parents he had who took such special care of him. I'm sure he will be your angel and I choose to believe you'll be together again. Your tribute was so touching. And thanks for sharing the details of his condition, I've had many fellow Golden owners ask about hemangiosarcoma, I wish I had known more about it before it happened to my Bailey. Thinking of you and prayers to you and your family.


I'm so very sorry about Bailey. I know that's a really bad one. I had never even heard of the one Luke got. They said worst of the worst when it comes to that particular type of cancer. Apparently, it's very prevalent in Bernese Mountain dogs and is why they only have a lifespan of seven years. It's also becoming more prevalent in Flat Coat and Golden Retrievers.

I'll say a prayer for your sweet Bailey. I hope she gets to stay with you much longer.


----------



## dlmrun2002

Your Luke was a handsome Golden. You took excellent care of him during his final months. You can rest assured knowing all your love and care you gave to him was something he could feel. Laying with him on his last night is the perfect thing to do because even though his time was fast approaching, he felt secure and safe with your presence next to him. I did that with my Skye on her last moments so she wouldn't feel alone.

Godspeed to Luke.

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## Peri29

Such brave & courageous boy, such brave & courageous owners.
It must have been both emotionally & physically exhausting experience. 
However, how much we learn. How much we learn to tolerate the nonsense of daily life.How little importance become daily problems, negative people, blood sucking personalities.
Once you pass this stage, everything becomes irrevelant. Onassis said "if you have seen one ruin, you've seen them all."
This both beutiful love you shared with Luke and the difficult war you have given , I am sure opened different channels the way you perceive life. 
Brave hearts never separate. You both deserve another chance on this lifetime which will become soon real.
I curtsy & bow in front of such pet owners.


----------



## gsk8

Oh wow! What a beautiful boy! He looks like he was happy and very much loved. Just remember that you gave him the best life ever!


----------



## amytemp

I am so sorry for your painful loss. He was such a beautiful boy, and it sounds like you gave him a wonderful life. I lost a "heart dog" in January and I can tell you the pain doesn't go away but it does get easier to bear. Just take it one day at a time.


----------



## ruthmg71

What a wonderful tribute to your beautiful baby boy. Such a pleasure to read and view all those great pictures. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## goldy1

I hardly know what to say except we all share something so special to have known this kind of love and bond. You and Luke surely had it. You are brave to have shared it. Luke was so handsome! I wish you peace in the days and months ahead. Luke would want you to be happy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

A beautiful life, ended too soon. But what a life it was! 
So very sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy.


----------



## diane0905

Just wanted to share -- I put together a memory box for Luke and have his ashes and another photo on a shelf in our den. It feels good to look up and see it there because we are in this room most often when at home. I'm pleased with how it turned out. I also have the song I used to sing to Luke back behind the printed excerpt of a favorite article. I'm no lyrics writer, but it makes my heart feel good to know the song is in there. I'm still waiting on a little glass vial for his hair. I took the hair off his brush because those were happy times -- he loved being brushed and it felt therapeutic for me to brush him. 














































The two photos ended up being perfect also -- his favorite things. The snow photo is from Kiawah. He so loved it there and being on the beach was heaven for Luke. The other photo is of him enjoying a day of swimming in our pool. We had so many wonderful times doing that.


----------



## cwag

That's a beautiful way to memorialize your sweet Luke. I am glad it brings you some comfort.


----------



## LynnC

Beautiful! I’m glad it brings you some comfort.


----------



## Pat Totagrande

What a beautiful boy! Sorry he passed on. I lost my boy last week after 13 years. I know how your feeling.


----------



## diane0905

Pat Totagrande said:


> What a beautiful boy! Sorry he passed on. I lost my boy last week after 13 years. I know how your feeling.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Pat. It leaves such a void. I think about Luke every day.


----------



## diane0905

Sweet Luke’s portrait preview was sent to me last night. I had him done in pastels. I love it. 💕


----------



## cwag

They did a great job.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2

I am so sorry for your loss. I also absolutely love his name. I have a Duke that is 9 and is very special to me. He has some serious health issues and I'm treasuring each day. We got a bad prognosis 15 months ago but he is still hanging in there. I won't say he's living his best life but he's still happy. The love these guys fill our hearts with will never go away.

Bless your family!


----------



## diane0905

cwag said:


> They did a great job.


Thank you! Her name is Olivia White -- a young woman from Anderson, South Carolina. I'm so pleased with it. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## diane0905

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I also absolutely love his name. I have a Duke that is 9 and is very special to me. He has some serious health issues and I'm treasuring each day. We got a bad prognosis 15 months ago but he is still hanging in there. I won't say he's living his best life but he's still happy. The love these guys fill our hearts with will never go away.
> 
> Bless your family!


Thank you! He was such a sweet dog. I think about him daily. It's usually when I'm at rest these days because Logan is keeping me busy. He's eight months old and I just took him on a very hilly walk in the mountains for 45 minutes. Within five minutes of returning, he brought his toy to me to play. 😅 

Prayers for your Duke. I know how that made me feel when I felt like my baby was sick and on borrowed time. I'm glad Duke is still hanging in there and I hope you have much more time with him.


----------



## diane0905

Luke's portrait arrived today. I smiled so big and it made me feel happy and then I cried. I miss my sweet boy so much. I often think he would so have loved to play with Logan. Hopefully, he sees us from heaven.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Luke's portrait is beautiful, he is watching from heaven.


----------

